# 2006 Pontiac GTO left rear sagging issue



## Tarxan6.0 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello Community, I appreciate any and all responses! Needing some insight. I have had my goat for 9 months, I bought it with stock suspension and the left rear sagging lower than the right rear when parked at a stand still. I ordered Pedders Extreme adjustable coilovers and had them installed at a shop nearby. I told the shop to keep it at stock height. I was shooting for the coilovers to solve this problem, but it didn’t. After the coilovers have been installed, the left rear still sags lower than the right side, looks exactly how it did before still. I read on these forums that the stock springs are bad and is what causes these cars to sag on the rear, so it doesn’t make sense to me why the rear is still uneven. I would greatly appreciate your guys advice!


----------

